# LGD & Bears



## xCSx (Mar 13, 2012)

If you live in an area with black bears, how do the LGD hold up there? Do the bears still come tear up your chickens, etc? Do you need multiple LGDs?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I live among blacks and grizzlies (far more blacks of course) and they don't bother our stock with one or two dogs.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

we have black bears and most want nothing to do with any type dog from mid sized like pitbull on up. In general, of course there are exceptions to everything, wounded, starving etc.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

In some parts of the country, black bears are hunted with hounds so they want nothing to do with dogs for this reason.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Years ago I sold a dog to a man in Tennessee.
He wanted a dog to keep a bear from breaking into his barn.
He tied the dog up in the trail the bear usually came along on the way to the barn.
The dog tried to stop the bear and might have done it but the man had chained him up.
The bear killed him.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Multiple dogs will always be better off with anything that large or dangerous. Power in Numbers.

But also need something with the drive to want to go out there and confront the bear, but enough intelligence to stay out of their grip. The Kangals and Boz seem to have alot more drive than the Pyrenees I owned over 16 years. Not that I had the good ones though.

Most predators will choose an easyer meal somewhere else.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I am by no account an expert, but will tell you what I personally witnessed. I was at an alpaca farm that had about 200 acres of pastures and hay fields. They had 3 Great Pyrs. Two dogs were on patrol while one rested. They also had a large sign out front that stated all dogs were to stay in their vehicles. On a single day, the following happened: 
1) A potential buyer of alpacas came in and paid no heed to the sign saying, "My dog would never hurt a flea." The dog didn't get 5 feet away from the truck before he was pinned by the neck. I don't know who was shaking more, the dog or the owner, who promptly put the dog back into the truck.
2) I watched one Pyr come flying out of the bottom of a pile of children when the other two called for help. They had fun playing tug-o-war with a Coyote. 
3) Later that day they were outside my cabin door barking their heads off at a tree. Went out to find what the ruckus was about and saw a bear up there. Ended up calling the game warden to dart and remove the bear. I'm sure the dogs would have dispatched the bear. I was surprised it got that close to the buildings, actually.
I think the three dogs worked well for their situation. Still figuring out what the right combination will be fore ours.


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

When I lived in the Poconos in PA we had alot of black bears. Had a black and Tan coonhound that for some unknown reason hated bears. When I say hated I mean hated to the point that he would tear through our back door screen, leap off of our elevated porch (9 feet off the ground) to get at a bear trying to get into our trashcans. He would try to get behind them, leap on their back and tear at the back of their neck. He never got injured but would sometime be gone after one for a couple of days before comming home. Never did figure out what caused his hatred. I had him from a 6 week old pup until the day he died and before he went after his first bear I don't think he ever had an encounter with one.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

We haven't any bears around, however when rough-house playing with my great pyr I know that he can jump 6 feet to the side without ever "setting up". Never had a single predator loss.


----------



## cantwait (Jan 23, 2012)

I had a 35lb mutt that chanced a black bear into the woods. The bear kept trying to climb up trees and kept falling down. It got up and happened all over. It was pretty funny.


----------



## FrankRichards (Dec 9, 2004)

We have both black bears and

```
<s>red wolves</s>
```
 coyotes. Three great pyrs seem to have everything well under control. We chose the pyrs because we started with one dog, and wanted a dog that would drive a bear away rather than get into a fight she might lose. (Black bears think the same way and will move on rather than risk serious injury for a chicken dinner.)

The coyote pressure was too much for one dog though, so we got two more and have had no issues since.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Most any dog will go after a bear. In the book, Travels With Charlie, the wimpy standard poodle, who would not fight with flea, took after a bear. There is something instinctive that dogs have. The problem is the bear generally wins. I would also want a dog, like a Pyr, that barks easily and warns the bear away.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Maura said:


> Most any dog will go after a bear. In the book, Travels With Charlie, the wimpy standard poodle, who would not fight with flea, took after a bear.


Standard poodles were made as sporting dogs. I met one once that was raised like a dog and it was a great companion. I took a long hike and watched it running and it seemed to float along the ground, just the toes touched the ground. It was big and shaggy and I had no idea it was a poodle until told.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Standard poodles are amazing dogs. Not sure I'd say they would be lgds (?) but they are very trainable as companion and working dogs. If I lived to be 200 I'd have one, I just want others first!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm just saying, any dog will go after a bear.

We had a standard poodle and he was a great watchdog. I'd love another.


----------



## lexa (Mar 30, 2012)

Ross said:


> Standard poodles are amazing dogs. Not sure I'd say they would be lgds (?) but they are very trainable as companion and working dogs. If I lived to be 200 I'd have one, I just want others first!


They are too human oriented to stay out with livestock, besides they are to smart for their own good and will get in trouble if left to their own devices. 
However there is a kennel in Russia that breeds standards for protection work.


----------

